# --- friday pictures ---



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Since I was awakened @ 0215 to coordinate a critical transfer to the hospital, I will start Friday Pics. I found this little guy running down Hermann Drive yesterday evening near where the stiletto heel murder took place @ The Parklane. He (or she for that matter) now resides in Mary's Creek here in Pearland.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Pretty good burger at Nico's in Oyster Creek on 523.....









Had my dock rebuilt....boat house next..


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

1. Funny cartoon, that was me as a kid
2. Our annual Horse Sale, getting ready to sell.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Never know what I am going to see here at SLP


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

My baby graduated Kindergarten 
1. Paige and me
2. Paige and Josh
3. Paige and my sister in law
4. Emma and her BFF London
5. Bums 
6. Paige and her 'friend' Lucy and her Deer friend  going to take the kids back there this weekend! Cant' wait!


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

the pic w/ 2 babies is great!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Sometimes rain in Utopia is a double edge sword. This red Oak two took too big a drink of water and paid the price.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

1. My loves and I at my daughters graduation.
2. My daughter and her best friend or as we call her "honorary daughter".
3. My baby when she 3 and at graduation all grown up.
4. My nephew on my friends 2013 Harley trike.
5. My niece ready for my daughters graduation luau.


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

Dad what is that?


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

Ready to head to the river


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

3rdCoast


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

My little girl


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Packing orders to ship out, check out my wifes online boutique www.sweetmelange.com
More clothes getting prepped to ship out
One ugly mosin nagant I picked up this week
Taken in Cabo on Lovers Beach, Captain told us that cave is famous for "2 goes in and 3 comes out"


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Just a few recents


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Pensacola last week...

Johnson...a scrappin Marine that escorts the girls :smile:

Soph's thought she was going to sleep late!


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)




----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

The herd getting fat (Brazoria County)


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

very hard material


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

McGuires, best steak I've ever had :biggrin:


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Lake Austin was perfectly smooth this week.



Checked out the last of the backwaters while I was there. Followed this one until the motor couldn't bite anymore and the bottom scraped.


Pushed a scorching 9 mph. Averaged a moving 8 over about 30 mile round trip.










That's a fancy tree house.

Also saw a bunch of huge fish but the camera didn't catch them.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

The best part of this trip with the twins was them arguing on the way home whos fish was bigger. Pretty sure they are going to grow up to be fisherman. LOL


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

Loading up the pinata for my oldest daughters 5th birthday!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Big doings the last couple weeks for us.

1. My only son graduated last Friday night, so proud of the young man he has become. As parents I don't think there any greater reward in life than knowing you did your job and you can honestly say you've raised someone that will be a productive member of our society. That picture is so Michael, next year is going to be much tougher on his mother and I than on him I'm sure.

2. One proud Papa.

3. While most of the graduates at the party had their college of choice on their cake Michael opted for a SCB and a Donkey of a Redfish on his lol. It was a hit.

4. Jr decided he was going to take his old man out the weekend before graduation for one last father son trip on his skiff he has rebuilt with his earnings from working as a farm hand and scrap hauler on weekends and after school. Before and after pics of his baby.

5-7. A few of the trout he put us on last weekend, all caught out of Rockport on topwaters and CPR'd. We had a great time and did some exploring in some crazy skinny back lakes and creeks on St Joe, it sure was nice not spending a hour washing and cleaning my boat at the end of the weekend lol.

8. One last Pic of "lil" Michael, this was his best from the weekend. He has it in the Piscavore picture contest for June, doesn't look like he's going to win but if you'd like to throw a "like" his way you can at the following link. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...486.1073741826.131104456918311&type=1&theater


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

My best catch while visiting near Tampa


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

This was on the peg at the Academy @ Kirby last night. Somebody's return. Note the top ripped off and the lure on the jighead.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I've got a few this week.....

Went out on 6-5 for a few snapper with my boy



Wife was out of town last weekend. So I was only cooking for myself.

Rib eye over bacon risotto



Ahi loin, seared, medium rare



Went to Brenham this week. Weather screwed up some of our plans but we still had fun



Blue Bell





Southern Flyer diner


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

One day there is a squall, the next day it's flat calm
Boat I wish I was on
Finally got me some optics before I went offshore. Can't wait to get home and shoot it. Trijicon 4x32 w/ green chevron


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

turnemNburnem said:


> Dad what is that?


Nope...he's saying, "Dad, ballcap, you're doing it wrong."


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Flag Day


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

MARSHALLLANE said:


> Loading up the pinata for my oldest daughters 5th birthday!


I was thinking you were a Zebra proctologist! :rotfl:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Flag Day Eats*

Might as well get these in.. Busy day ahead.. :brew:

Trout Milanese with a Lemon Butter Caper Sauce

Thai Basil Cheeken

Ceveeche

Brazilian Shrimp Stew

Asparagus Stuffed Flounda

Green Bean Sweet Pepper Salad

Pot Roast al Orange

Remembrance of Flag day on the Yacht hooked up with a Ling

Burrp


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> One day there is a squall, the next day it's flat calm
> Boat I wish I was on
> Finally got me some optics before I went offshore. Can't wait to get home and shoot it. Trijicon 4x32 w/ green chevron


Two questions. Why the forward adjustable vert grip and the magpul AFG? And please tell me that's not a tapco stock on that nice rifle.... :doowapsta


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

3am after we got back from the local watering hole. 
some super nice tower scooter.......******* engineered.. yes thats PVC pipe.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

dropped the kiddos off this week at Pine Cove. mom and I get a break........yea!





have you ever seen a chicken fried steak this big? its from Mason Jar. waiter asked the wife if she wanted a "to go" box before he even gave it to her.


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Random shots from coast to coast.
Super-duper Black Eagle
California Flatties
River monster
More Channel Islands Flatties


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> have you ever seen a chicken fried steak this big?


Yes. Kelly's CFS that he serves on his big breakfast lol. It has it's own plate. 

TH


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

New Pelican 150 qt under a 65 qt

The 150 will easily hold an average 10 year old

The warehouse had a couple of 250 qt versions - definitely an offshore box


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

McDaniel8402 said:


> I was thinking you were a Zebra proctologist! :rotfl:


I am.... Just a little practice round
:cheers:


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Grandkids*

Did a little photo shoot of the grandkids for their upcoming birthdays.

Couldn't get more than these three to load, but there are a ton more!


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

1973 Ski Barge 
Skiff waiting on the flag to kiss the pole @ the Mancave
Usmts spec car getting built , should be ready for when USMTS invade later this month ,June25 Devils Bowl, June26 Waco , June27 Kennedale, June28 Crandall, and finally sat June 29 in Ardmore Ok. 
The top Dirt Track Modifieds in the country will be on tour in our area.
The wrap that will be going on car when finished


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*Happy father's day!*

1 - 3. Dad is still in high gear. 89 y/o - just got out of the hospital in April after surviving a 2nd major heart attack, coma, collasped lung, and three weeks in ICU. He is on the go all day. This was his first fishing trip after he got home, in addition, his garden is in full swing. 
4. Sister is hooked on Pintrest . . . I like it though
5. Double M Cookers took overall for the 3rd consecutive year at Texas City Funfest this past weekend . . . we will head into Hitchcock Goodole Days in August tied for the triple crown.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

We eat at the one in Alvin, thats 2 days meal for both of us right there.



Trouthunter said:


> Yes. Kelly's CFS that he serves on his big breakfast lol. It has it's own plate.
> 
> TH


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

That 3rd one is priceless.



Teamgafftop2 said:


> Did a little photo shoot of the grandkids for their upcoming birthdays.
> 
> Couldn't get more than these three to load, but there are a ton more!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

A few more from TC FunFest Cook-off. 

2nd & 5th place brisket 
5th place ribs
3rd place chicken
1st place pulled pork


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

My competitors are top notch! Really on the ball..

That's a chemical injection line. 
.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

Soapeddler said:


> My competitors are top notch! Really on the ball..
> 
> That's a chemical injection line.
> .
> View attachment 623592


hope that aint for water treatment (cooling tower) and if so Man I hope them guys are wearing face shields bio-stes (spelling ?) are no fun in the eye


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Soap, the term we use for when have to go behind our competitors is "job security"


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Soapeddler said:


> My competitors are top notch! Really on the ball..
> 
> That's a chemical injection line.
> .
> View attachment 623592


That's why we do PSSR's ... Pre Start up Safety Reviews.

Whoever did that shoddy work either has his head up his arse, or just doesn't care.


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

Storm picture from last Saturday.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> That's why we do PSSR's ... Pre Start up Safety Reviews.
> 
> Whoever did that shoddy work either has his head up his arse, or just doesn't care.


Could be the in house Plant Ops crew. They do stuff like that!!!!!!:ac550:


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

shanesdad said:


> hope that aint for water treatment (cooling tower) and if so Man I hope them guys are wearing face shields bio-stes (spelling ?) are no fun in the eye


That's exactly what it is. On a 1000 ton system.

That's what happens when your dish washing chemical company decides to get into water treatment...

Biocides are extremely dangerous. Anything that has a name that ends in "cide" is dangerous. It means something is dying.

Biocide
Insecticide 
Herbicide
Genocide
Homocide...


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Saved a Jackarse from the Jackarses of I-45 freeway
Came home to a lil Buck
Bug boil
Lil at work view
Got pinched. GD I h8 getting pinched
A lil dinner in the cave
Waterspout at SLP


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Crab Trap Restaurant in Sargent every Satry! Corner booth in front of the TV is mine! 

Some of the nice gifts folks bring me

Be careful reaching through and around old hanging plugs

Kids get bored on watch!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> Did a little photo shoot of the grandkids for their upcoming birthdays.
> 
> Couldn't get more than these three to load, but there are a ton more!


Awesome


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

One of my favorites of my Dad

Quail hunt


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

Bozo said:


> Nope...he's saying, "Dad, ballcap, you're doing it wrong."


At least it ain't to the side, I turn it around because he always wants to grab at the bill


----------



## bronco1 (Oct 25, 2007)

My boy, Deacon.











He really is a sweet kid, really.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

Soapeddler said:


> That's exactly what it is. On a 1000 ton system.
> 
> That's what happens when your dish washing chemical company decides to get into water treatment...
> 
> ...


I took a face wash/bath on-time some dip chit contractor didn't latch down a feed pot on a small tower we had and when i walked by and they turned the unit back on BAM chem pot lid flew off and i got hosed lucky i wear glasses and saw the lid lift and closed my eyes fun part was climbing down the ladder and the 4 flights of stairs to the nearest chem wash off shower :hairout:


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Took this pic last week. 









Went out last weekend on buddy's 42' Bert. This Cedar Plug got blown up but didn't hook fish. My colorful Cedar Plug got blown up twice and second time was a goner. 









Moray Eel at Stetson Rock









He picked up his fourth piercing from us. 









My Snapper Slapper Snappers.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Cool shark pic !! snapper blk and white tooo.!!


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

*Recent shots from the Hill Country*


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Got luck and snagged a new XDS 9MM. This thing fells sweet. Can't wait to get to the range.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

*Pretty cutthroat from the Spring river in Arkansas*


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

netboy said:


>


Nice fish, rare and the guides say non existent on the Little Red in Ark anymore. Caught all 4 trout species there, Brown, Brook, Cutthroat and Rainbows.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

poco jim said:


> Nice fish, rare and the guides say non existent on the Little Red in Ark anymore. Caught all 4 trout species there, Brown, Brook, Cutthroat and Rainbows.


Yeah, now they just stock Cuts in the Spring, Norfork and White below Bull Shoals. The hatchery guys told me they stock cuts, browns and brooks as 5 - 6" fingerlings whereas all rainbows are stocked as catchable size (12 -14"). If you catch a decent size cut, it's been in the river most of it's life and pretty smart.

They said the cuts, browns and brooks are just too hard to raise in a hatchery.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

That's to bad, they are beautiful fish!


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

grandsons first kill
few trophies and management bucks on our lease
Brets double drop

all low fence


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I know this picture is so blurry (next month the photo is 30 years old), but these two gentlemen were my dad.
Dad, my FIL, is on the left and Daddy is on the right. Happy Father's Day - I miss you both.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

checking from ROT


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Mont said:


> checking from ROT


Rattlesnake Inn - between Georgetown and Florence - been there forever - what a place

Go try Hardtails on IH35 nearby - also a great place


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Jo Jo


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Bought my first gun. A mosin nagant 91/30 made in 1943.
Ferrari at academy.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

My daughter graduated tonight....I swear those tears are due to rain.









Sent from my phone.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Awesome bud!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*cpr'd*

this beast, lure almost as big


----------

